# I hate Petsmart!



## Jill90 (Sep 4, 2011)

So after months of trying to find my dream fish I finally decided to give up. I searched almost every petco and petsmart around me and even considered aquabid but decided that would be way too expensive. Well the other day I went into petsmart and decided to take a look at the fish because I was bored. And there he was! I was sooooo excited! He was in a small 2.5 gallon tank instead of the cups though so I questioned the guy who works there if I could buy him. And he said no. He was on display only. What?! How is that fair? To me OR the fish?? I asked why and he said that the fish had already been taken off inventory. I don't know how that stuff works there but who cares! Give me the damn fish! Err, sorry, I'm just really annoyed and upset about this. My hopes were so high and then they were crushed. 
Here is an online picture of what this little guy looked like, except he was a little darker blue and a black face. He was beautiful. So sad


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Did you ask to speak to the manager? I think I would have. Or, if your willing to be a little sneaky, grab one of the empty cups, scoop him up, and take him to the register. 

Maybe I am being a little mean to say that, but at long as your willing to pay I don't see why they should have a problem selling the fish. If someone working there wants him they need to take him home.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Ya, I would go back and ask someone else.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

yeah, talk to the manager. You can even call the corporate office and complain.


----------



## Jill90 (Sep 4, 2011)

I was thinking I could do that. Maybe I'll go back tomorrow. He will definitely still be there since hes not being sold haha. I was actually thinking of trying to sneak him into another cup and pretend he was for sale. But they are kept right next to the register. And if hes not in the inventory he probably wouldnt be able to check out. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I would ask for the pet care manager. I worked there for a year and we would switch display bettas if someone wanted the one on display. Even if he was taken out of inventory, they could just put another halfmoon on display since they are all the same UPC number. Good luck!


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, it isn't like the fish itself is bar-coded. lol! Just select a lid with the right tail type on it and you should be good to go. 

It's too bad they are right by the register. My Petsmart has them at the end of an isle, away from the registers.

Still, I would go back and ask to see the manager right away. Don't even try asking if he is for sale from anyone else. If the fish is gone, still ask to talk to the manager. Tell him what happened and that your not happy about it. It is a PET store and if they don't want to sell the pets there then they should not be on display.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in agreement with those who say talk to someone with real authority, not just someone on a power trip or, more likely, doesn't want to be bothered with trying to catch you the fish. 

I'm well on my way to being "full" but I can't stop thinking about a boy that I saw at Petco for the last couple of weeks. He just keeps getting slower. Poor guy.


----------



## mkendle87 (Feb 9, 2012)

The same exact thing happend to me but it was a blue and mustard half moon plakat. It was amazing and they only had him in a .5 gallon box. I asked the guy if he would sell him to me and he said no that he was the stores mascot. He still wouldn't sell him after I told him I had a planted 5 gallon cycled and ready for him. If the fish was really that important to the store, then why would they keep him in a half gallon box? Needless to say I don't shop at pet smart anymore and have had no luck finding a plakat since then. By the way the guy didn't even know what a plakat was.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My Petsmart has a Betta on display that isn't for sale. I think he actually belongs to one of the employees.


----------

